# Residence Area near Terminal 2?



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

My office is located close Dubai Int Airport Terminal 2 (facing New Dubai Police HQ). Can you recommended residential area nearby? Thank you.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Mirdiff, Garhoud, Rashidiya


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

i work also in the same area, but i live near burj al arab 30 km away... you can lice in twaar, gusais... there's some cheap and good 1b/r flats on opposite to dubai police head quarter...


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

I am trying to find it on Dubizzle. No success. Can you send me some links?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

go and drive in the area.. you'll find many buildings with phone numbers... call and view... this is the best thing for that area.


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

will do. thx.


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

do you know the prices by chance? i am looking for furnished 1br for at least 6 months.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't know exactly... but the people with me in work they have one bedroom apartments for something around 30K. Not furnished I think.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The areas on dubizzle that Eng.Khaled is referring to are Al Twar and Al Qusais. Try those in Dubizzle. Most places are minimum 1 year rent.


----------

